# Beached SCB



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Saw this on West End Angler and thought I'd share. Supposedly it's on west Galveston Bay happened early in the morning. Pretty bad day for sure















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

I hate it when that happens! Kinda puts a crimp in your whole day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Turned left but should have turned right

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow.... according to all the hype on them they can run on wet grass at 60 plus mph in 30 mph winds.:slimer:

Bad day for some one for sure


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Barring a mechanical or medical issue, I'd say more boat than brains.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

looks like the last wide body built.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

BBCAT said:


> Barring a mechanical or medical issue, I'd say more boat than brains.


Yep. But he didn't make it too far up. If he was going 60 it woulda been way up there! Working south of Sarasota right now, you should see all "googans" out on the weekends. Unbelievable that some ppl drive boats lol.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

That would be a heart broken day for any of us out there no matter what we boat in. I bet the dude feels terrible about it. I would take it easy on the guy....mistakes are easy to make and luckily this one is recoverable.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

If you haven't put one on the bank yet you just aren't trying hard enough.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Doesn't look like they were going too fast, hopefully everyone's OK and the boat just has no damage to the underside and minimal on the prop/skeg/engine.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Early Spring Bull Tides?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

At least he's on the grass and not the jetties like some I've seen.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

galvbay said:


> Early Spring Bull Tides?


Might be waiting on those to get it floating again :help::cheers:


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Not to worry. He just beached to take a dump!


----------



## 12Gauge (Feb 13, 2017)

Any beer cans on board?


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

where is the sense of humor, picture would have been funny if the power pole was down!!!!!

i assume everyone was okay, nothing at the scene that would show anyone hurt?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Salty Dog said:


> If you haven't put one on the bank yet you just aren't trying hard enough.


This ^

Buffoonery aside, it's gonna happen.

That's why I roll out in Aluminum rigs.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Maybe that's how he parks it when he wants to go wading.




:biggrin:


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Man. Yall make post when people park in the middle of the channel, and when people park off to the side of the channel. Is there nothing that will make yall happy. 

He was obviously just being kind to other boaters, and probably parked and got out to do some spring time bird watching.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Gotta give it credit, that is pretty shallow!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Dad was ****** I bet


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

justletmein said:


> This ^
> 
> Buffoonery aside, it's gonna happen.
> 
> That's why I roll out in Aluminum rigs.


If you run to fast for the conditions, it might happen.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

He tried to go around a barge (on the wrong side) could have been worse


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> He tried to go around a barge (on the wrong side) could have been worse


No water on that side huh? Lucky


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Too bad he doesn't have a trp, he could probably motor off.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Apparently SCB's are so elite that they can draft in mud, grass, shell, sand, concrete and some heavily wooded areas. No water needed. In all reality, you should save some money for your kids or future kids college education instead of spending that much on a bay boat, bc no matter what, all boats are going to give you problems. And human error will always be a factor. You could literally have a nice used truck, nice used bay boat, and even a used offshore boat for the price of one of these boats.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Apparently SCB's are so elite that they can draft in mud, grass, shell, sand, concrete and some heavily wooded areas. No water needed. In all reality, you should save some money for your kids or future kids college education instead of spending that much on a bay boat, bc no matter what, all boats are going to give you problems. And human error will always be a factor. You could literally have a nice used truck, nice used bay boat, and even a used offshore boat for the price of one of these boats.


I'll settle for used kids and new trucks and boats.


----------



## holysmokes (Jul 9, 2008)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Apparently SCB's are so elite that they can draft in mud, grass, shell, sand, concrete and some heavily wooded areas. No water needed. *In all reality, you should save some money for your kids or future kids college education instead of spending that much on a bay boat*, bc no matter what, all boats are going to give you problems. And human error will always be a factor. You could literally have a nice used truck, nice used bay boat, and even a used offshore boat for the price of one of these boats.


Thatâ€™s quite a presumptuous post. I can assure you there are plenty of people that have their childrenâ€™s education handled, have a new 100k bay boat, new 70k truck, 200k offshore boat and all sorts of other expensive things that you appear to find excessive.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

If you not rubbing your not racing. Looks like it got away from a fella. Rough crowd around here. SCB is AEP aquatic engineering perfection.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Usually there's a big fan on the back of a boat that goes over grass


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Gotta love the let me show you how to spend your money posts. 
I'm pretty sure most of the folks that own these boats aren't hurting for money.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Time to install some $10,000 lights.....Oh wait, that's a semester of college.


----------



## jmbapp (Aug 28, 2015)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Apparently SCB's are so elite that they can draft in mud, grass, shell, sand, concrete and some heavily wooded areas. No water needed. In all reality, you should save some money for your kids or future kids college education instead of spending that much on a bay boat, bc no matter what, all boats are going to give you problems. And human error will always be a factor. You could literally have a nice used truck, nice used bay boat, and even a used offshore boat for the price of one of these boats.


I pick boat over college.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

looks like he used to hitting things, has a white lower unit


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

RogerTherk said:


> looks like he used to hitting things, has a white lower unit


LOL....

Ahhh, newbies.:biggrin:


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

RogerTherk said:


> looks like he used to hitting things, has a white lower unit


You do know it's supposed to be like that, right?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

^^^ LMAO! Gonna keep my stones in my pocket since I'm po' and imperfect...


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

This place ain't what it use to be.......


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> This place ain't what it use to be.......


Agreed!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Im guessing it was taking on water and they beached it. Or fog played a roll. Slow speed


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Or a bull tide dropped and left them high and dry


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

The irony here is awesome... all these posts speculating/judging/criticizing/envy(??) about SCB boats - and it's not even an SCB boat! Let's get the facts straight folks...

Carry on the go-fast, high-dollar-rig-owner bashing...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

teamfirstcast said:


> The irony here is awesome... all these posts speculating/judging/criticizing/envy(??) about SCB boats - and it's not even an SCB boat! Let's get the facts straight folks...
> 
> Carry on the go-fast, high-dollar-rig-owner bashing...


Yep....that "Simmons" on the side is the "S" in SCB.. as in Simmons Custom Boats - SCB...but i think your right I think this one is made by Tracker at BPS....


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Yep....that "Simmons" on the side is the "S" in SCB.. as in Simmons Custom Boats - SCB...but i think your right I think this one is made by Tracker at BPS....


Lol, nice!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

oh larwt


----------



## timbo651 (Feb 16, 2009)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Apparently SCB's are so elite that they can draft in mud, grass, shell, sand, concrete and some heavily wooded areas. No water needed. In all reality, you should save some money for your kids or future kids college education instead of spending that much on a bay boat, bc no matter what, all boats are going to give you problems. And human error will always be a factor. *You could literally have a nice used truck, nice used bay boat, and even a used offshore boat for the price of one of these boats.*


Somebody has to buy the boats new before there are used boats....If it's in their budget and they want to spend it to support a small Texas business I think it's great for everyone.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Apparently SCB's are so elite that they can draft in mud, grass, shell, sand, concrete and some heavily wooded areas. No water needed. In all reality, you should save some money for your kids or future kids college education instead of spending that much on a bay boat, bc no matter what, all boats are going to give you problems. And human error will always be a factor. You could literally have a nice used truck, nice used bay boat, and even a used offshore boat for the price of one of these boats.





timbo651 said:


> Somebody has to buy the boats new before there are used boats....If it's in their budget and they want to spend it to support a small Texas business I think it's great for everyone.


And put a boat salesman's child through college at the same time. Sometimes I wonder if all of these type commentators work for the government. lol


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The irony here is awesome... all these posts speculating/judging/criticizing/envy(??) about SCB boats - and it's not even an SCB boat! Let's get the facts straight folks...
> 
> Carry on the go-fast, high-dollar-rig-owner bashing...


Uhm wrong much? LMAO!

TH


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Judging from the skid marks in the bank our hero didn't park it in the grass intentionally. 

SCB's in whatever form get a lot of flack for being a snob boat. Usually because of some of the tools that drive them. The fact is it's a perfect tournament boat. The only proven equivalent of the high end bass boats in the flats boat market. Fast. Big motor High dollar. Not my idea of a perfect flats boat but it has a market. 

And only a knucklehead pushing boundaries lays a boat up on the bank. Know your boat & its limitations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shallowsport owns SCB, that's a rebranded ES/ESCB!*



Trouthunter said:


> Uhm wrong much? LMAO!
> 
> TH


Nope... did y'all miss all the drama?? LOL! :cheers:
(yes, I know it's an Eric Simmons boat w/o the SCB name)


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Usually there's a big fan on the back of a boat that goes over grass


That made me snort beer out of my nose ....hahahahahhaahahahahahah:rotfl:


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Would a beached Bayhawk get this much attention? Or is it just a SCB thing?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

cc said:


> Would a beached Bayhawk get this much attention? Or is it just a SCB thing?


Now, now, let's leave the Bayhawks outta this!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

cc said:


> Would a beached Bayhawk get this much attention? Or is it just a SCB thing?[/QUOTE
> 
> Would a $8,000 check excite you or would a $120,000?


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

cc said:


> Would a beached Bayhawk get this much attention? Or is it just a SCB thing?


Yes, any fool that doesn't know his limitations will catch flack.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

If you look the water line on the grass is pretty high. He may have pulled on to the grass with issues already. Never know. The motor is a bit in the up position and I don't think hitting the grass and dirt would make the engine come up that much with hydraulics holding it. I bet he had wind or current or engine issues and pulled up there to keep it from being washed out to sea until he gets back out to fix it.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

BBCAT said:


> Yes, any fool that doesn't know his limitations will catch flack.


 But.. I thought there wasn't any limitations to what an SCB can do..?


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

dk2429 said:


> But.. I thought there wasn't any limitations to what an SCB can do..?


Its a boat not a YETI.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Odd that the owner or someone who knows the owner hasnt showed up to tell us what happened.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

BBCAT said:


> Its a boat not a YETI.


Wish you would have told me that before I bought a $600 cooler to save an 89 cent bag of ice


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

holysmokes said:


> Thatâ€™s quite a presumptuous post. I can assure you there are plenty of people that have their childrenâ€™s education handled, have a new 100k bay boat, new 70k truck, 200k offshore boat and all sorts of other expensive things that you appear to find excessive.


If you know any of these people could you please tell me what company they work for? I need to work where they're at


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

glojim said:


> If you know any of these people could you please tell me what company they work for? I need to work where they're at


Most are self employed....


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> This place ain't what it use to be.......


So true.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

holysmokes said:


> I can assure you there are plenty of people that have their childrenâ€™s education handled, have a new 100k bay boat, new 70k truck, 200k offshore boat and all sorts of other.....


It's true. Some poor souls' kids are too dumb to earn scholarships. They have make do with cheap a 100k bay boat, can only afford a junker 70k truck and are so poor they only have a lowly 200k offshore boat instead of a yacht.

I feel for these pitiful wretched people and would like to establish a GoFundMe account for these less fortunates.

Please join me in uplifting these down-and-out indigents to the level that we all here at 2cool are accustom to.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

had2reg said:


> It's true. Some poor souls' kids are too dumb to earn scholarships. They have make do with cheap a 100k bay boat, can only afford a junker 70k truck and are so poor they only have a lowly 200k offshore boat instead of a yacht.
> 
> I feel for these pitiful wretched people and would like to establish a GoFundMe account for these less fortunates.
> 
> Please join me in uplifting these down-and-out indigents to the level that we all here at 2cool are accustom to.


Don't forget a 12,000$ watch, minimum!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Spotlight might help before first light! Duh!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

glojim said:


> If you know any of these people could you please tell me what company they work for? I need to work where they're at


These people are tourney fisherman. They cash checks left and right and the only reason they do so is bc their SCB's make them elite fisherman. All jokes aside know these are nice boats and I really appreciate they way they are rigged but they just aren't for me. Same reason I would never own a Lamborghini or a Ferrari. Even if I was loaded. Just not my thing. And hey if you got it then by all means spend it, just try and drive it in the water next time!


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

not to be the killer of a funny thread but that boat does not look like it hit the bank at speed, or to me at least it does not look like the prop was spinning. That prop is clean and so is the Skeg . been stuck enough myself , and in enough boats with surface drives, to know that once you hit the mud everything gets covered. 

Is there anywhere that has that kind of tidal movement to leave a boat that high and dry after a few hour wade? there is no trolling motor so i assume these guy were waders


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Is it still there? went to greens this morning fishing and didn't see it


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

dk2429 said:


> Is it still there? went to greens this morning fishing and didn't see it


1) Would you leave an SCB sitting there over a week? 
2) Kinda answered your own question.

lol 

:cheers:


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Why are some people so concerned about how some men spend their own money? SCB, ESCB, Shallow Sport, Lambo, Ford, Rolex, Yeti, RTIC, Igloo, Mercury, Yamaha, etc... Who in the world world cares? 
If you haven't run aground on accident then you aren't fishing. It's happened to me several times. It wasn't the first or the last time it's going to happen either. Good Lord the wind needs to calm down and people being critical of others needs to stop. I doubt he did it on purpose.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Funny thread but no need to be over critical about someone's point of view. If I had a billion dollars I still wouldn't drive a Mercedes, bucatti, Ford! Gotta respect a local Texas made boat though, just to much money for your average joe.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

justletmein said:


> 1) Would you leave an SCB sitting there over a week?
> 2) Kinda answered your own question.
> 
> lol
> ...


No but if it was a Sea Pro I would! :biggrin::cheers:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Solodaddio said:


> Funny thread but no need to be over critical about someone's point of view. If I had a billion dollars I still wouldn't drive a Mercedes, bucatti, Ford! Gotta respect a local Texas made boat though, just to much money for your average joe.


I bet you would. Most people probably had the same mentality before becoming millionaires.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

The real problem here is....Y'all were scared to go fishing because of wind this weekend. Y'all could have been out there catching fish instead of participating in this drama. Jus' saying'.:biggrin:


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Copano/Aransas said:


> The real problem here is....Y'all were scared to go fishing because of wind this weekend. Y'all could have been out there catching fish instead of participating in this drama. Jus' saying'.:biggrin:


I went!:dance: where's my participation award?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

dk2429 said:


> I went!:dance: where's my participation award?


LOL. It's good dude, I just had to throw that out there. Don't think this thread could get any worse or could it ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

glojim said:


> If you know any of these people could you please tell me what company they work for? I need to work where they're at


I think that companies called Debt. Alot of people work there often till they hit a bump and then lose everything. Ive heard its a real crappy place to work.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Too bad he didn't have one of these, probably could have made it over the other side. http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2236577



Copano/Aransas said:


> The real problem here is....Y'all were scared to go fishing because of wind this weekend. Y'all could have been out there catching fish instead of participating in this drama. Jus' saying'.:biggrin:


I've been at work, but I'll be out there on Wednesday when it's blowing 40mph from the North.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

fishin shallow said:


> I bet you would. Most people probably had the same mentality before becoming millionaires.


Boat wise yes, siiiiiiiicccckk boats! A 100,000 dollar car, never.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boat*

What does the brand or price of a boat have to do with any of this. My biggest concern is knowing how many people are there that don't understand how to operate a boat regardless of how much it cost.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I definitely did not want this thread to turn in to a bash on scb boats or how people have more money than brains. This can happen to anyone and it could happen at any time running at night. I posted this wondering the full story on it and thought it was interesting. People shouldn't be worried about how much another man spends on his boat. It should be a learning experience if anything. Sorry it turned in to this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

gman1772 said:


> Judging from the skid marks in the bank our hero didn't park it in the grass intentionally.
> 
> SCB's in whatever form get a lot of flack for being a snob boat. Usually because of some of the tools that drive them. The fact is it's a perfect tournament boat. The only proven equivalent of the high end bass boats in the flats boat market. Fast. Big motor High dollar. Not my idea of a perfect flats boat but it has a market.
> 
> ...


Sometimes you have to exceed the limitations to know them


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Red to this entire thread....


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Why are some people so concerned about how some men spend their own money? SCB, ESCB, Shallow Sport, Lambo, Ford, Rolex, Yeti, RTIC, Igloo, Mercury, Yamaha, etc... Who in the world world cares?
> If you haven't run aground on accident then you aren't fishing. It's happened to me several times. It wasn't the first or the last time it's going to happen either. Good Lord the wind needs to calm down and people being critical of others needs to stop. I doubt he did it on purpose.


It's the socialist in them,a lot of them claim to be good ol boys and red blooded conservative Americans that love apple pie and the 2nd amendment,but the commie comes out in them when it comes to other people spending their own money on the nicer things in life.And God forbid you get a sticker for your truck from one of these items,they'll definitely turn you in to the KGB for that!Im pretty sure they're just like the old commies from the USSR though,they don't want you to have these things but I guarantee they won't turn down a nice cold name brand beer from your Yeti cooler,or turn down a fishing trip in someone's SCB and not take 100 pics and selfies while doing it.Freedom isn't always pretty or for everyone,sometimes it's ugly fat excessive and buys gaudy unnecessary things but it sure is nice!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Merica


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

"Hold my beer watch this" 

All jokes aside, hope they were alright, doesn't look like they were flying or it would be struck further on land. I'm sure there is a reason it happened that might've been out of the boaters control. as we say "**** happens". Regardless of how expensive the boat is we shouldn't talk bad about him or his boat since he is just like one of us, a fellow fisherman. You never know, he might be the only one around to help you one day when you stick your boat on land.

just my 2 cents,

-Moondog


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Majek11 said:


> Sometimes you have to exceed the limitations to know them


I ain't never parked a boat on a bank. And you can ask any of my buddies, I invented "hold my beer and watch this chit."


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

gman1772 said:


> I ain't never parked a boat on a bank. And you can ask any of my buddies, I invented "hold my beer and watch this chit."


Sounds like you need more horsepower more beer and more peer pressure!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Moondog94 said:


> "Hold my beer watch this"
> 
> All jokes aside, hope they were alright, doesn't look like they were flying or it would be struck further on land. I'm sure there is a reason it happened that might've been out of the boaters control. as we say "**** happens". Regardless of how expensive the boat is we shouldn't talk bad about him or his boat since he is just like one of us, a fellow fisherman. You never know, he might be the only one around to help you one day when you stick your boat on land.
> 
> ...


Words to live by


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Found out what really happened.......







Russians hacked his gps coordinates.... being investigated by CNN as we speak.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

WineyFishrman said:


> Found out what really happened.......
> 
> Russians hacked his gps coordinates.... being investigated by CNN as we speak.


LMAO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

Lmfao on all the comments. .**** happens guy's. ..been there done that...well not that bad, but I have gotten on top of a reef and gotten my old Explore tunnel v on a flat...  and no it doesn't run on 3" of water.lol


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

Stuck on a flat


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2011)

I've seen plenty of other brands of boats up on dry land yet for some reason seeing a ESCB in the same situation is big news. I also find it funny that the 29 year old kid is giving financial advice assuming that someone bought an expensive bay boat instead of paying for their kid's college, that was a heck of an assumption and that guy sounded so butt hurt jealous it was funny. I'm sure this isn't the first ESCB parked on dry land and it probably won't be the last. Thankfully it doesn't look like they hit at a high rate of speed and I hope no one was injured.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Maybe he has first hand experience



JRI said:


> I've seen plenty of other brands of boats up on dry land yet for some reason seeing a ESCB in the same situation is big news. I also find it funny that the *29 year old kid is giving financial advice* *assuming that someone bought an expensive bay boat instead of paying* *for their kid's college*, that was a heck of an assumption and that guy sounded so butt hurt jealous it was funny. I'm sure this isn't the first ESCB parked on dry land and it probably won't be the last. Thankfully it doesn't look like they hit at a high rate of speed and I hope no one was injured.


----------

